# Hotel suggetion



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking for safe, central and affordable hotel suggestions for around 6 weeks in total until a flat is ready for me to move in to.

I know many people will ask "what's your budget" - my answer is I simply don't know exactly, it isn't massive as it will be as soon as I land in Dubai and am not a millionaire. 

Any sensible suggestions would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We stayed / lived in the Radisson Blu Marina hotel for a Month when we arrived last year.

It was nothing special, but comfortable and the staff very friendly.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Most of their hotels have now applied their summer rates so there are some very affordable deals around. 

Not sure what "central" means to you but the Rotana chain has a number of locations (Towers on Sheikh Zayed Road, Al Murooj near Downtown) and should be pretty competitive. Again nothing special but clean, comfortable and fine as a short-term option.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Tulip apartments are OK


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent suggestions thanks guys! 👍 What's an "average" week cost of accommodation?


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Confiture said:


> We stayed / lived in the Radisson Blu Marina hotel for a Month when we arrived last year.
> 
> It was nothing special, but comfortable and the staff very friendly.


I asked them their monthly rate for august/septembre...over 20 000 aed for the most basic studio which is 5400 usd a month...or 181 usd per day if i convert

Now i dont know your lifestyle and budget but for something that you quote yourself of being «nothing special» i found that monthly rate extremely high...

181 usd a night for a whole month package when you can find good hotel in places like deira for less than 80 usd per night...i dont know...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Then please say what you think is affordable and what you would hope to get for that amount. For example, CityMax is very reasonable but their rooms aren't huge,


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Bedougirl , using websites like expedia, i could find countless under 80 usd/night reasonnable hôtels

I understand when you get a monthly rate in places like blu radisson it's to allow some value for money kinda deal

But when it's that high, you better stay at regular hotels


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably a good idea to contact the hotels that you have found and ask them for a direct rate for this length of stay.


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

And shall i recall that prices for a very good 1 br in high end marina tower like botanica for instance is 80 000 a YEAR ...

Just to put in perspective the monthly 20 000 radisson blu tag price


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Fraser Suites, Bonnington or even Movenpickbur?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We paid less than half the rate you were quoted at Radisson Blu

I guess my company had a good corporate rate...


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Well i don't know for the other poster but yes i was asking for a public rate for the basic customer...as my company is not taking care of that...

10 000 aed is an ok price


----------

